# Lock utorrent



## niraj trehan (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello friends, here is a wierd problem i have come across at my college. We use utorrent to download files .. but somehow people come and delete the files alltoether. Is there a way of torrent client with LOCK feature in it. Any suggestions are welcome ! thx


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 11, 2013)

First of all you should not use college bandwidth to download torrents, it's there for good use.

Secondly, you can't do that, there's not method like that. And as Lab Operator already knows, it's high time you stop doing these things, else they can take action against you (If they want to )

Thirdly, one thing you can do is, put them in some hidden folder, or some non tracable location, like C:/TC/Bin/Lib Files, where Lib Files = Your download folder's parent folder. If you keep the name as like Download / Torrent Download there's no way you can do anthing, make the folder name as such, it'd look like of some program. You even may use C:/Windows/System32/Drivers/Library where Library is the folder you download torrents to


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 11, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> First of all you should not use college bandwidth to download torrents, it's there for good use.
> 
> Secondly, you can't do that, there's not method like that. And as Lab Operator already knows, it's high time you stop doing these things, else they can take action against you (If they want to )
> 
> Thirdly, one thing you can do is, put them in some hidden folder, or some non tracable location, like C:/TC/Bin/Lib Files, where Lib Files = Your download folder's parent folder. If you keep the name as like Download / Torrent Download there's no way you can do anthing, make the folder name as such, it'd look like of some program. You even may use C:/Windows/System32/Drivers/Library where Library is the folder you download torrents to



That doesnt secure anything.. All the lab assistant has to do is look where the torrent client is storing the data and delete it from there


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2013)

@OP: utorrent doesn't have password secure feature..u will have to use 3rd party apps such as folder lock/hide or App locker to do the same.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> First of all you should not use *college bandwidth to download torrents*, it's there for good use.


Muft ka Chandan Ghis mere Nandan


----------



## Desmond (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree that you should refrain from using college bandwidth for downloading.

Next thing that you can do is put your files in a password protected .rar or .zip file and hide it somewhere where no one can see it.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

Go to Utorrent Preferences
In General Select Start Utorrent when system starts and Start Minimised.
Make any Boss Key
Select Use BossKey Password and just make the password whatever you want.
Open Registry
Browse to HKEY_CURRENT_USER->Software->Microsoft->Windows->CurrentVersion->Run
Right Click Utorrent and select Modify
Add "/HIDE" without quotes at the end.
Restart your PC.

Now Utorrent is running but it won't appear in Taskbar, to open Utorrent you need to press the boss key and then password to gain access.
However this method has a loophole that other user can end task the Utorrent process from task manager and start with its executable.
For this you can use Utorrent Portable. Now only you know the location of the executable.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Muft ka Chandan Ghis mere Nandan



lol nice one


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2013)

there's no harm in utilizing college's bandwidth as internet and lab fee were included in total fee.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2013)

use Deluge or Transmission :
Howtos | Transmission Bittorrent Client - Legacy | ClearFoundation Documentation


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 12, 2013)

I also have this problem.Earlier i used  automatic start up feature/minimise to tray in torrent client.I used to download while my sister browsed.Somehow she found the trick and  afterwards she always stops the downloadsThen fooled her by using two clients at same time. She found that also.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2013)

Luffy said:


> there's no harm in utilizing college's bandwidth as internet and lab fee were included in total fee.



Talking about that. I have downloaded more than 1TB from College.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Talking about that. I have downloaded more than 1TB from College.



myself 100 GB in last 3 days.


----------



## niraj trehan (Oct 14, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> First of all you should not use college bandwidth to download torrents, it's there for good use.
> 
> Secondly, you can't do that, there's not method like that. And as Lab Operator already knows, it's high time you stop doing these things, else they can take action against you (If they want to )
> 
> Thirdly, one thing you can do is, put them in some hidden folder, or some non tracable location, like C:/TC/Bin/Lib Files, where Lib Files = Your download folder's parent folder. If you keep the name as like Download / Torrent Download there's no way you can do anthing, make the folder name as such, it'd look like of some program. You even may use C:/Windows/System32/Drivers/Library where Library is the folder you download torrents to



Come on mate, why not use it when its for an offering? 
We dont have any Lab officer / technician here , our being a medical college 
and the one u mentioned as solution , any noob would find that  any ways thx for the inputs bro !



gameranand said:


> Go to Utorrent Preferences
> In General Select Start Utorrent when system starts and Start Minimised.
> Make any Boss Key
> Select Use BossKey Password and just make the password whatever you want.
> ...


would definitely give it a try mate !! would u throw some light on Utorrent portable ? dint get ur point regarding that :/



Luffy said:


> myself 100 GB in last 3 days.


100 gb in 3 days ! are u kidding me ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 14, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> 100 gb in 3 days ! are u kidding me ?



Check my sig for the speedtest, although its very old. it took me total of 16 (5 + 5.5 + 5.5) hours for that.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> would definitely give it a try mate !! would u throw some light on Utorrent portable ? dint get ur point regarding that :/



Utorrent is utorrent without any installation which basically means there will be no shortcuts in Start Menu or everywhere. You just download a ZIP file extract them to your desired location and run the executable. Thats it.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 14, 2013)

Mutorrent is sh!t.please stop using it.


----------



## niraj trehan (Oct 14, 2013)

WOW mate , thats actually very intresting and U are using which network by the way ?



gameranand said:


> Utorrent is utorrent without any installation which basically means there will be no shortcuts in Start Menu or everywhere. You just download a ZIP file extract them to your desired location and run the executable. Thats it.


but whats the fun even then ? If utorrent is running even in the so called portable mode , wont it be appearing in the task manager /processes then ?

and that HIDE thing dint work. I edited the registry but of no use. moreover no BOSS key thing as well !


----------



## niraj trehan (Oct 17, 2013)

Any other suggestion guys ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> WOW mate , thats actually very intresting and U are using which network by the way ?
> 
> 
> but whats the fun even then ? If utorrent is running even in the so called portable mode , wont it be appearing in the task manager /processes then ?
> ...



You must have done something wrong. I have used this tricks not just one time but many times on different computers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 18, 2013)

try renaming the original utorrent.exe to svchost.exe and then run it. it may get hidden in between. you may have to find a way to edit the description of the exe as shown in the processes tab in Task manager .


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Mutorrent is sh!t.please stop using it.



I think you are talking about utorrent but it works very well for me .. just use some old version of utorrent barring the latest release.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 18, 2013)

@OP, you can use qbittorrent. Noone is going to know what are you downloading untill you give a password.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> I think you are talking about utorrent but it works very well for me .. just use some old version of utorrent barring the latest release.



both are same


----------



## chris (Oct 18, 2013)

Are you sure files are getting deleted manually ? There are software that will restore computer to fresh install state on reboot.


----------



## niraj trehan (Oct 18, 2013)

chris said:


> Are you sure files are getting deleted manually ? There are software that will restore computer to fresh install state on reboot.



lol...my college computer technicians are big time noobs. no chance


----------

